

The Facebook of China Suddenly Has a Myspace Feel to It - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-28/the-facebook-of-china-suddenly-has-a-myspace-feel-to-it.html

======
wodenokoto
To me Renren has always been an unimaginative Facebook clone, so I am in no
way surprised that they lost out to WeChat and Weibo.

------
billconan
IMO, Facebook will be another Myspace eventually.

